# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Booby blues, iliti tuga radi prestanka dojenja

## Yummy_mummy

POzdrav, nakon 16 mjeseci dojenja, viska mlijeka, manjka mlijeka, bebe koja grize za vrijeme cicanja, njenog strajkanja, odlucila sam prestati, jer mi se sve vise cini da dojim na vlastiti, a ne na kcerin zahtijev.
Nisam ocekivala da ce me sama ta cinjenica toliko rastuziti i potresti. Peru me hormoni, zelim biti opet trudna, roditi i dojiti, rasplacem se na sve zivo. Znam da ce me proci za par dana, kad hormoni sjednu na svoje mjesto. Ipak, odlucila sam otvoriti ovu temu u nadi ako je neka majka u slicnoj situaciji, da se malo tijesimo kroz ovaj period zivota.

----------


## kriks

nisam još u toj fazi, ali samo da znaš da vjerujem da nije lako. kad sad razmišljam o tom jednom danu imam osjećaj da će mi biti baš kako ti kažeš da se osjećaš  :Sad:  
nadam se da će se javiti još koja mamu u toj situaciji i da će te što prije proći booby blues  :Smile: 
inače sam osoba koja si voli povremeno dati oduška plakanjem na veliko, pomogne mi tako da se nemoj ustručavati  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

budi sretna zbog dugog dojećeg staža u kojem je bilo i problema i užitka  :Smile: 

svaki period njihovog sazrijevanja i odrastanja donosi ovakve sjete; kad ih upišeš u vrtić, kad krenu u školu...
svaka ta promjena donosi malu rekapitulaciju... retrospektivu dosadašnjeg

djeca rastu, mi s njima... i nitko ne kaže da neće biti i emotivno jako teških trenutaka

sad se isplačeš, pa ideš dalje...

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Nisam u toj situaciji sada, ali me svaki put frka kad prestanem dojiti jer sam baš u bedu tih tjedan dana. Sva sreća, to nije vezano uz psihu direktno već hormonski,i sama si rekla.
Hormoni se uzburkaju jer je došlo do promjene, više se ne proizvode jedni, idu drugi, pa dok se poslože u novi ritam, ja sam baš jadna i bijedna tih tjedan dana. Kad prođe, kao da dojenja nikad nije ni bilo, onda nađem nešto pametno - kao, recimo, uživanje u slobodi  :Yes: .
Drži se  :Love:

----------


## Rivendell

Nena, tako i ja. Kazem sama sebi (i muzu), obicno nakon neke noci u kojoj se budio 100 puta, da je dosta, od danas nema vise osim ujutro, krece odvikavanje, a do veceri zaboravim sve muke i ne mogu prestati. Ima bit da sam ja ovisnik.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Da, ali sam ja prvi put kad mi se to dogodilo bila jako zbunjena, nisam znala što mi je, bila sam kao u PMS-u, znala sam da za stvarno uopće nisam toliko tužna zbog prestanka dojenja jer više ni mlijeka nije bilo, nisam mogla zbog ritma posla to održati, a opet sam plakala.
Pa zašto plačem, koji mi je vrag?
Kad sam drugi put shvatila da "to nisam ja, to je moja shauma" :Grin: , tj. da mi nema pomoći, što god ja mislila, 

prodojeći hormoni ustupaju mjesto drugima i to je za moj organizam bila bura, krizu sam laklše preživjela.

Baš mi je trebalo oko sedam dana da nestane tuge, kao rukom odnesene, ni beda ni ničeg više.
Ali to stanje, dok ti hormoni luduju, stvarno blues.

----------


## Tiziana

Ajme ja sam to prosla nakon sto sam dojila tocno tri godine! Ja sam dojila i u trudnoci i tamo oko 10-12 tjedna mlijeko je islo od drasticnog smanjenja do potpunog nestanka, i mali je ok prihvatio da mlijeka vise nema ali ja to nisam ok prihvatila jer sam htjela dojiti dok on sam ne kaze da vise nece. To je da se razumjemo vec bilo dojenje na izmaku, samo pred spavanje poslije price za laku noc. I jednu vecer da drugu ne. Pa sam svejedno bila tuzna jer to nije bio spontani kraj. I bila sam razocarana jer sam po Rodi citala da svi nesto doje cijelu trudnocu a ja ne mogu. Kad sam se konacno pomirila s time, nedavno sam na jednoj temi citala da je to bilo prolazno presusivanje te da sam nastavila vjerojatno bi se nakon par tjedan mlijeko vratilo.
Proslo je od toga godinu i pol, i vec dojim drugo dijete al svejedno kad se toga sjetim se rastuzim! Da sam znala sigurno bih odgodila rad na drugoj bebi

----------


## maja33

Joj, prošla sam to. Prvo djete sam dojila godinu i pol, a drugo skoro tri  :Smile:  Uvijek nakon prestanka dojenja znala bi me uhvatiti neka tuga i sjeta. Nisam znala što bih sa tim periodom u danu koji je bio rezerviran za dojenje.  
*Apricot* je u pravu, kad kaže da svaki perio njihova života donosi ovakvu sjetu. Suze su mi išle prvi dan vrtića oba puta, pvi izlet sa vrtićem, prvi dan škole .... što ću ti pričati. Valjda to znači biti majka <3

----------


## rehab

Gdje me nađe ! Mene je s mlađim zadesio booby blues 20ak dana nakon poroda, a i sad me zna oprati (ok, zadnjih dana me peru svakojake tuge oko mnogočega vezanog za majčinstvo). Vjeruj mi, to je puuuuno teže nego prestanak nakon dugog staža uspješnog dojenja (iskusila sa starijim), a još kad ti se na to nadoveže osjećaj krivice jesi li se mogla više potruditi, jesi li mogla pretrpjeti malo više... Zato budi ponosna na sebe, na vas, na vaš uspješan dojilački staž i hrabro u nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hvala vam puno! Samo da javim da se trenutno izdajam 1x dnevno. Ne zelim naglo prestati. Ipak, cike su mi pune kao kad sam dojila cesto. Probat cu iducim tjednom svaki drugi dan, pa cemo vidjeti. Ne znam zasto ne gubim mlijeko. Po svakoj logici bih trebala. Bacila sam se na persin i caj od mente da mi smanji. Vidjet cemo...

----------


## maja33

Kako tvoja djevojčica reagira na prestanak dojenja?

----------


## Peterlin

> Hvala vam puno! Samo da javim da se trenutno izdajam 1x dnevno. Ne zelim naglo prestati. Ipak, cike su mi pune kao kad sam dojila cesto. Probat cu iducim tjednom svaki drugi dan, pa cemo vidjeti. Ne znam zasto ne gubim mlijeko. Po svakoj logici bih trebala. Bacila sam se na persin i caj od mente da mi smanji. Vidjet cemo...


Pa nemoj se izdajati... probaj koji dan preskočiti. Vidjet ćeš kako ćeš se osjećati...Potrošnja stvara nove količine. Istina, ja se ovoga uopće ne sjećam - kad je moj mlađi odustao bili smo već dugo samo na jednom podoju dnevno (večernji, pred spavanje) i to je nekako zgasnulo samo, bez trauma i za dijete i za mene. Baš razmišljam koliko je mjeseci imao, ali ne mogu točno odrediti - koji mjesec manje od 2 godine.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ona reagira odlicno! Jednostavno, pod zadnje me gotovo rucno izdajala, lizala mlijeko koje je curilo i slicne gluposti. Nije zeljela cicati. Tako sam ja odlucila tome stati na kraj. Izdajam se jer su mi prsa puna i bole me. Sad sam na jednom izdajanju dnevno. Iduci tjrdan cu probati svaki drugi dan...




> Kako tvoja djevojčica reagira na prestanak dojenja?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Znam o cemu pricas. Smanjujem izdajanja. Preskacem od ponedjeljka...




> Pa nemoj se izdajati... probaj koji dan preskočiti. Vidjet ćeš kako ćeš se osjećati...Potrošnja stvara nove količine. Istina, ja se ovoga uopće ne sjećam - kad je moj mlađi odustao bili smo već dugo samo na jednom podoju dnevno (večernji, pred spavanje) i to je nekako zgasnulo samo, bez trauma i za dijete i za mene. Baš razmišljam koliko je mjeseci imao, ali ne mogu točno odrediti - koji mjesec manje od 2 godine.

----------


## Zuska

Poanta je olakšati si izdajanjem kad su jako pune. Ja sam imala puno mlijeka i morala sam se izdajati svaki dan (otišla sam na put od 7 dana) po nekoliko puta i to izdajalicom i ručno. Ne ono do kraja, ali dosta, sise su mi znale biti tako tvrde i bolne, mlijeko je samo išlo, bojala sam se upale. Masirala sam se i izdajala do mjere da si olakšam. Nakon 5-6 dana već sam morala samo ujutro i navečer, ali ne sjećam se kad sam prestala s tim olakšavanjima....Pisala sam negdje o tome krajem siječnja... Mlijeka sam imala još nekih mjesec dana. 
Blues, da. Mjesec dana, svaki dan plakanje.

----------


## Jesen u meni

i ja se pridružujem ovoj temi. baš sam tužna što je našem dojenju kraj, iako je bilo puno problema i dojenje/izdajanje je bilo samo jako mali dio njegove prehrane.
zadnjih dana neće više ni pogledati dojku. ponaša se kao da mu se ništa ne nalazi ispred nosa ili je samo stisne i odgurne uz okretanje glave. kako nije nikada baš puno sisao i kako mi je na kraju i izdajalica počela štekati, a ručno baš ne ide najbolje, količina mlijeka se svela na svega par kapi/mlazića, no tješila sam se da je i u tih par kapi nešto dobro za njega.
sad trebam početi piti lijekove zbog kojih ne smijem dojiti i ne smijem ostati trudna bar mjesec dana.
jako sam tužna kad pomislim da on neće više dobivati ni tih par kapi. ne vjerujem da će se laktacija održati, jer je svakim danom sve manja i manja. svjesna sam da to više znači meni nego njemu, no ipak mi se plače.
tješim se da smo uspjeli bar malo, against all odds, i da će s drugom bebom valjda biti bolje jednog dana, jer ću imati više iskustva. 
 :Sad:

----------


## njoka

Zar i mi prestajemo dojiti?imamo 14 mjeseci i upravo ima vodene kozice. U ustima ih isto ima pa računam da zbog toga

----------


## njoka

Ups, nešto se desilo. Uglavnom , mislim da par dana nije dojio zbog vodenih kozica u ustima, danas je evo treći dan da odbija, pogleda cicke, i prdi  jezikom i ode. Ja se izdajem jer se nadam da odbija zbog boli i da će se predomisliti, jer želim dojiti još koji mjesec. Da se izdajem i dalje il da ovo smatram kao završetak predivnog razdoblja ? :Sad:

----------


## BusyBee

Ovisi kako se ti osjećaš s time.
Ako želiš nastaviti, ponašaj se kao da se radi o štrajku (a vjerojatnije je to nego potpuni prestanak jer mu mlijeko i dojenje više ne trebaju), nudi, ne inzistiraj, pruži puno kontakta i prilika za sisanje.

----------


## milamaja

Nakon 2 godine dojenja nije me ulovila tuga već sreća!  Napokon spavanje u normalnom položaju, nema više cijelonocnog natezanja! Ufff :Smile: 
Sad se opet veselim tom danu!

----------


## mamitzi

moj dvogodišnjak je dojio svaku noć bar deset puta, ja više nisam mogla (imala sam neke nezgodne događaje zbog neispavanosti) i otišla sam na put s kolegama iz ureda. prvu večer, negdje u italiji nisam znala spojiti izdajalicu pa se nisam ni izdojila, a drugi dan sam bila već na korzici i iscurile su mi dvije, tri kapi i to je bilo to. nikad nisam požalila.
sa curom je bilo drugačije jer sam morala prestati dojiti zbog ljekova koje sam trebala piti (odgađala sam ih oko 6 mjeseci). ona je imala isto dvije godine, ali sam ja znala da mi je zadnje dijete i da više nikad neću dojiti i bila sam jako nesretna (možda i zato jer je ona bila umjerena u dojenju za razliku od filipa koji je bio cicoovisnik i doveo me do ruba izdržljivosti). isto se nisam izdajala, prvi dan sam bila na gradilištu i iz jedne cice mi je curilo mlijeko, a kolega mi je rekao"al se ti znojiš" (bilo je skoro 40C)

----------


## bella77

> moj dvogodišnjak je dojio svaku noć bar deset puta, ja više nisam mogla


Isto ovako...  iako mlađi. Neopisiva sreća (kod mene) kada sam uspjela zatvoriti taj dio priče. I poslije par tjedana, kad su se hormoni vratili u normalu, tek sam onda vidjela koliko dojenje i hormoni utječu na ponašanje. To me baš iznenadilo. Ništa ni pozitivno, ni negativno, samo neočekivana promjena.

----------


## njoka

Update: I dalje neće dojiti...polako smanjujem izdajanje i računam da je to to... Koliko može trajati štrajk ukoliko je to kod nas slučaj?

----------


## giussepe

Evo mi prestajemo...ja više ne mogu..ubijaju me te noći i nacicavanje po 45 min pa na jedan bok pa na drugi.
Više ne funkcioniram na poslu. Dnevno odvikavanje je dobro prihvatio, uspavljivanjei isto nekako.
Noći su problem...evo iza nas je prva noć bez cicanja. Probudio se ne znam koliko puta i plakao. Nekako sam ga umirila i nastavio je spavat. Dovoljno mu je da drži ruku na mojim prsima. u nekom momentu je pitao "di je, di je?" stavila sam mu ruku na prsa i kaže "tu je" i zaspe  :Heart: 
Ali sada ja plačem. Ni sama ne znam zašto, mislila sam da ću biti sretna, a tužna sam. Znam, grlit ćemo se i maziti i iskazivati ljubav na sto drugih načina. Ali već mi fali...i da jedva čekam ponovo biti trudna i rodijti i dojiti...Valjda će me proć...
Za točno mjesec dana punimo dvije godine...nadala sam se izdržati barem do tada, ali stvarno više ne mogu  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Znam tocno kako se osjecas. Imala sam i sama dosta problema sa dojenjem i jedva cekala kad ce doci taj dan da ce moja gospodicna biti dosta stara da prestane, a kad je prestala: majko mila! Bilo mi je koma!
Djelomjesu hormoni, a drugim dijelom, mislim da osjecamo kako gubimo veliki dio bliskost sa svojim djetetom. Prosla je godina dana od kad je moja curka prestala i sad mi se cini kako dojenje samo nije bilo definicija, nego temelj te bliskosti i taj povezujuci odnos koji je toliko nevjerojatan i prisan je tu upravo zato sto je imala priliku dojiti se, sto je godinu i pol slusala otkucaje mog srca pri svakom podoju i uzivala u hrani koju je stvaralo moje tijelo. I ti si izgradila taj temelj i budi sretna radi toga.

----------


## giussepe

Hvala ti. Jesam, sretna sam...ali bas to, kao da gubim nesto. Nekako mi je nezamislivo da vise necemo biti spojeni na taj nacin. Ma ustvari ni sama ne znam sto mi je. Moram priznat da sam totalno zbunjena. Htjela bi se veseliti, a nekako ne mogu onako kako sam mislila. Znam da ce to proc...

----------


## Rivendell

Mene evo, nakon skoro godinu dana nije proslo, iako je dvijeodine dojio. Jos uvijek imam poriv da ga stavim na prsa kad mu je tesko, a I kad se mazimo.
Neizmjerni mi je zao sto smo prestali...

----------


## giussepe

Sinoć mi je bilo koma. Dušu sam isplakala. Pričam s prijateljicama o tome, ali imam osjećaj da me nitko ne razumije. Svi mi samo ponavljaju kako je on već preveliki za to i kako mu je i bilo odavno vrijeme da prestane...
ajme nadam se da će to proć...evo jutros mi je nekako malo bolje. 
Jedino mi stalno prolaze slike njega kako doji i osmijeha koji ima nakon dojenja...  :Sad: 

Što je najbolje imam osjećaj da je on to bolje prihvatio nego ja..Tješim se da je to znak da je stvarno bio spreman za prestanak...sretna sam da je to ipak bilo bez neke velike traume...

Hrpa emocija se miješa u meni...

----------


## rodica

razumijem vas sve.
i mi prestajemo, njoj će sad 16 mjeseci, ja trudna više od 6. pokušala sam prestati prije nekih mjesec dana ali mi je bilo teško, krivila sam sebe, da joj otimam nešto što joj pripada, nije ona odgovorne za trudnoću, pa sam posustala i vratila se na staro, a to je kod nas značilo dnevno uspavljivanje+spavanje na sisi po sat-sat i pol-dva... ja izvadim, budi se.
izluđivalo me je i bojim se tandema s njom takvom... pa sam odlučila, moram stati.
nutritivno joj ne uzimam ništa, količina je mala, minimalna, no emotivno... znam da onakvo blaženstvo nikad više neću vidjeti na njenom licu i srce mi se steže zbog toga.
i da, giusepe, nitko to ne razumije...
plačem, žao mi je, krivim sebe, možda smo mogli pričekati s trudnoćom...
e, da, ona traži...
ne često, ali upita, a ja se osjećam tako jadno i bezvrijedno kad joj svrnem pozornost...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

*rodice*, a da joj ipak das cike? za tri mjeseca ce se beba roditi. Moguce je da starije dijete bude ljubomorno na mladjeg jer mladje dobiva ciku, a starije ne. Ovako ces bar imati mira. Ako su oboje na ciki, neces morati zabavljati stariju curku dok dojis bebu.

----------


## Carmina406

Ma žene nemojte se mučiti. Nije majka samo za dojenje..bit će još blaženih pogleda,zagrljaja,poljubaca. Ima milijarde majki koje nisu uopće uspjele dojiti..budite ponosne na sebe. Ja sam sa drugim djetetom osjećala groznu grižnju savjesti prema prvom djetetu jer je dojenje potrajalo tada samo 6-7mj pa sam se zapitala na šta trošim svoje vrijeme. Na nešto šta nemogu ni promjeniti ni vratiti. Onda sam se bacila na zagrljaje  :Love:

----------


## rodica

> *rodice*, a da joj ipak das cike? za tri mjeseca ce se beba roditi. Moguce je da starije dijete bude ljubomorno na mladjeg jer mladje dobiva ciku, a starije ne. Ovako ces bar imati mira. Ako su oboje na ciki, neces morati zabavljati stariju curku dok dojis bebu.


a reci mi, molim te, kako ću dojiti novorođenče koje treba dojiti milijun puta u 24 sata, ako sam s njom priključena 2 sata popodne i ako izvadim, ona plače nervozno, to joj je duda-spavalica!?

----------


## unique

Rodice, ja sam vec u početku druge trudnoće odustala jer su me tako natjerali hormoni, a Doris je bila jos manja i imala tek 7 mjeseci.. Tako da se divim svakome tko je uspio dalje u trudnoci, jer se sjećam kako je meni grozno bilo.. Ne znam, svi tvrde da dok se treba dojiti dok se i mama i beba dobro osjećaju, pa onda čemu forsiranje i podnasanje žrtvi i maltretiranje ako ti vise ne odgovara.. 
Bude se tvoja malena navikla. Dok dođe beba, vec spce zaboravit da je cicala  :Smile:  Drž se


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## rodica

hvala, unique!
tako sam i ja mislila, imamo vremena obje prihvatiti nove okolnosti do dolaska bebe, a ako njena želja ne nestane, a ja budem spremna, tko nam brani ponovno pokušati (ima puno takvih slučajeva). sad me frustrira.
ipak, jako je teško, mogu mislit kako je tek njoj.
i ja sam u početku trudnoće osjetila smanjenje količine, a bradavice su duuugo, dugo boljele... ma svašta!
nego, unique, molim te, kako se preživi s njih dvoje malih? ovo je za druu temu, pa mogu li malo gnjaviti na pp? hvala!

----------


## unique

Ne znam, nisam jos rodila drugo  :Smile:  mene isto zanima, nikako da otvorim/potražim temu s malim razlikama između beba..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

Evo,moja mama je nas rodila s malom razlikom. Eto,normalna je još :Laughing:  

 Moji su 3god razlike pa mi se nekad čini premalo,ali nije. Ma otvorite temu ako nema,uvjerena sam da će ta tema dugo poživit :Grin:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ovo ne govorim iz osobnog iskustva, ali znam neke mame koje su na jednoj ciki imale jednu, a na drugoj malo stariju bebu i tvrde da im je tako bilo lakse. Samo prenosim njihova iskustva  :Smile: 




> a reci mi, molim te, kako ću dojiti novorođenče koje treba dojiti milijun puta u 24 sata, ako sam s njom priključena 2 sata popodne i ako izvadim, ona plače nervozno, to joj je duda-spavalica!?

----------


## Carmina406

Imam booby blues,ako to uopće postoji  :Undecided:  plus pms. Čitam da kod prestanka dojenja hormoni luduju. Ako jesu kad bi tribala bit normalna?? Željela sam prestati s dojenjem što zbog umora,kronične neispavanosti,uskoro ću i na terapiju...bila sam spremna a sad mi se plače

----------


## Lidača

> Imam booby blues,ako to uopće postoji  plus pms. Čitam da kod prestanka dojenja hormoni luduju. Ako jesu kad bi tribala bit normalna?? Željela sam prestati s dojenjem što zbog umora,kronične neispavanosti,uskoro ću i na terapiju...bila sam spremna a sad mi se plače


Sori, nemam odgovor samo htjela reći da te dobro razumijem jer i ja sam jedna od tih koje prolaze kroz taj booby blues. 
Negdje sam pročitala da kod prestanka dojenja žene osjećaju tugu gubitka, a
onda sam to "slavodobitno" pokazala mužu jer sam mu cijelo vrijeme govorila da se osjećam kao da je netko umro. 
Pretjerivanje rekli bi, ali hormoni plus stres prisilnog pekidanja dojenja zbog lijekova učinili su da se tako osjećam.
Čini mi se da osjećam napredak, ali zašto još uvijek čitam teme o dojenju. :Undecided:

----------


## nanimira

Kad sam trebala tek ograničiti dojenje isto zbog lijekova, bilo mi je groznoooo...muku smo mučile da cijela stvar profunkcionira, valjda sam sve boljke imala osim mastitisa, i tako smo uživale u dojenju sve dok jednog dana nije došao kraj cjelodnevnom nasisavanju (ona je isključivo dojila na zahtjev,što je kod nas bilo cca svakih 45min)... prvi dan ne dojenja- dojke prepune, ja izdajam,trčim u dućan kupovat peršin i sl...i lijem ko kišna godina...s 3 paketića peršina i čajem od kadulje cmizdrim na blagajni, osjećam se kao da mi netko dušu čupa iz tijela, baš osjećaj kao da je netko umro...ma grozan osjećaj...emocionalni dio je prošao kroz nekih tjedan-dva a da se sve izregulira oko mjesec dana...sad još dojimo ali za utjehu,maženje i uspavljivanje ali ja sam sigurna da se ona i najede  :Smile:

----------


## Carmina406

Ma nemam problema ni s prepunjenošću,to je bilo prije par mj kad sam počela raditi pa smo ukinuli dnevne podoje...niti traži dojiti,tražio dva puta al mu brzo skrenemo pozornost..

Čak ni noć nije tragična toliko,ne treba ga ni nositi,samo ga zagrlim,dam mu piti

Sve ide i bolje od očekivanog osim mene i moje reakcije

Ovo je PMS puta 200

Negdi u meni stoji da više nećemo imati djece,imamo dvoje, a s time i činjenica da više nikada neću dojiti. I sve mi se nekako vratilo,grižnja savjesti šta prvo djete nisam dojila dovoljno dugo..i šta sam ja potencirala ovo odvajanje nakon 15mj,šta je lijep dojilački staž al ja sam nekako jadna...pameet mi govori da šutin,imam dvoje lipe i zdrave dječice,sve ide kako treba,a ja jadna i jadna. 

Ništa,ostaje mi samo da čekan da prođe. Hvala vam

----------


## Zuska

> Imam booby blues,ako to uopće postoji  plus pms. Čitam da kod prestanka dojenja hormoni luduju. Ako jesu kad bi tribala bit normalna?? Željela sam prestati s dojenjem što zbog umora,kronične neispavanosti,uskoro ću i na terapiju...bila sam spremna a sad mi se plače


meni je tako bilo par mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## Carmina406

> meni je tako bilo par mjeseci







 :Crying or Very sad:  mila majko

Srića pa popodne zaboravin,koma san do podne i uvečer kad bi trebali dojit

Znači par mjeseci još,ma šta je to,brzo će to proletit  :Undecided:

----------


## Zuska

Pa nije da sam o tome stalno razmišljala. Ali kad bih se sjetila, suze nisu bile problem. I onda bih tulila kako sam je zakinula (iako je ova to zaboravila u roku od keks), a dragi je kolutao očima  :Smile:

----------


## Carmina406

Tako i ja isto,samo ja ne tulim nego gutam knedlice i vrtim filmove...prvo dijete,drugo dijete...pa vidim da mlijeka još malo ima,pa razmišljam koja je to šteta..ma bezvezna sam skroz

Već 5-6 dana ne dojim i nisam morala ništa izdojiti,znači da je bebac već polako sam smanjio i prestajao..sve mi je super,a ja jadna da jadnija ne mogu biti

A slika mi je u glavi kad se prikopča pa zavrti okicama u transu...jadnica sam

Osjećaj pokisle ulične mačketine  :Smile: 

Jedva čekam na posao da ugasim mozak

----------


## Zuska

> A slika mi je u glavi kad se prikopča pa zavrti okicama u transu...jadnica sam


da, da, da, to je ta slika  :Smile: 

Proći će  :Smile:

----------


## Carmina406

> da, da, da, to je ta slika 
> 
> Proći će







 :drama:  

Da,da,proći će....proći će

Jeli normalno i da razmišljam o trećem djetetu...ili to hormoni progovaraju iz mene 

Srećom su hormoni mm uravnoteženi,inačeee  :Laughing:

----------


## Zuska

Pa razmišljaj, ko ti brani? Da sam mlađa, možda bih i ja razmišljala. Baš mi je lijepo bit trudna, imam energije za 3 osobe, falit će mi to uskoro.

----------


## Carmina406

Prošlo me  :lool:  do večeras

i još nešto...bila sam uvjerena da ću po noći u bunilu dati mu ciku,iz navike,al nisam. Koncentracija je na nivou

Hvala žene na utješnim riječima 

Pomoglo je da se ne osjećam usamljeno u ovim mukicama

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Sori, nemam odgovor samo htjela reći da te dobro razumijem jer i ja sam jedna od tih koje prolaze kroz taj booby blues. 
> Negdje sam pročitala da kod prestanka dojenja žene osjećaju tugu gubitka, a
> onda sam to "slavodobitno" pokazala mužu jer sam mu cijelo vrijeme govorila da se osjećam kao da je netko umro. 
> Pretjerivanje rekli bi, ali hormoni plus stres prisilnog pekidanja dojenja zbog lijekova učinili su da se tako osjećam.
> Čini mi se da osjećam napredak, ali zašto još uvijek čitam teme o dojenju.


Ajme, poznat mi je taj osjecaj. Koma! Golema je to tuga! Mislila sam da sam zauvijek izgubila onu cvrstu emocionalnu vezu sa svojim djetetom, ali nisam  :Smile: 
Proslo je vise od godinu dana od kad sam dojila. Moja kcer i ja se jos uvijek jako volimo,a sjecanje na dane dojenja je samo podsjetnik na to da sam uradila dobar posao. 
Drage mame! Znam da vam je tesko sada, ali samo mislite na to kako ste najbolje dale svome djetetu, zapravo samu sebe (nase mlijeko je dio nas) i kako su nase bebe rasle na toj ljubavi koju smo im dale. Znam da se morate isplakati, zato se isplacite, ali, nemojte zaboraviti na ovaj divan dio. I koliko god je tesko reci dovidjenja jednom zivotnom razdoblju, drugo vec pocinje! I bit ce bolje od prvog.
Meni su uvijek govorili: malo dijete-mala briga. Veliko dijete, velika briga! Iliti, sto su veci, to su gori. Ne znam bas. Ne bih se slozila. Moja kcer, sto je starija, to vise uzivam u njoj.

----------


## Lidača

Yummy_mummy sve si tako lijepo rekla. :Heart:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Yummy_mummy sve si tako lijepo rekla.


Hvala xoxo

----------


## Vlatk@

> POzdrav, nakon 16 mjeseci dojenja, viska mlijeka, manjka mlijeka, bebe koja grize za vrijeme cicanja, njenog strajkanja, odlucila sam prestati, jer mi se sve vise cini da dojim na vlastiti, a ne na kcerin zahtijev.
> Nisam ocekivala da ce me sama ta cinjenica toliko rastuziti i potresti. Peru me hormoni, zelim biti opet trudna, roditi i dojiti, rasplacem se na sve zivo. Znam da ce me proci za par dana, kad hormoni sjednu na svoje mjesto. Ipak, odlucila sam otvoriti ovu temu u nadi ako je neka majka u slicnoj situaciji, da se malo tijesimo kroz ovaj period zivota.


Evo i mene, placem cijeli dan. Ne znam koji vrag, jel me hormoni peru ili sto, al odlucila sam se prestat izdajat. Vec sam ovo prosla kad je odbila cicu, i prestala dojit po noci, al sam kao krenula s izdajanjem da produzim agoniju. 
Doslovno agoniju. Tko je prosao, kuzi me. Cura ima 11 mjeseci i ja sam vec rastrojena od izdajalice.

Krenuli smo junacki nakon carskog, upala, masaze, ragade... na desnu nije ni doslo mlijeko (prvi dan su bile 2 broja razlike), jer sam imala tesku operaciju i dosta zlijezda je skinuto. Uvijek je bilo par kapi, ona bi ju uhvatila, par puta povukla i to je to.
Na dolasku iz bolnice krenuo soor, rojazol i pakleni, pakleni bolovi. Kad vise nisam mogla, izdojila bi se. 
Funkcioniralo je do 6. mjeseca, kad je u potpunosti izbacila dnevne podoje. Nastavila sam nocu, mada je ona spavala ko top i nikad nije trazila, al ja bih bar 2 puta ponudila  :Smile:  s 9,5mjeseci je i to stalo.
Sad imam gnojnu upalu grla, vise ne mogu izdojiti preko 1,5-2 dcl i odlucila sam stati.
Odlucila na rijecima, al i dalje pumpam. Jako mi je tesko, ni sama ne znam zasto, al sam gora nego poslije poroda...
Dva-tri sata trosim na izdajanje, a mala vec skoro hoda, trazi paznju a ja pristekana na pumpu. Inace jede 3-4 obroka , ima apetit (osim kad su zubi u igri...).
Imam griznju savjesti, uzasno se osjecam, al ni fizicki ni psihicki vise ne mogu. Osjecam se ko da ce svijet stati ako ona nema mog mlijeka....

----------


## Carmina406

Vlatk@ neće svijet stati. Ja ne dojim 8 dana i svakim danom sve sam "normalnija" i sve je lakše i lakše. Izdajati 11mj je šta se mene tiče za svaku pohvalu.  Teže je to od dojenja. Svaka ti čast. 

Da sebi olakšaš prekidaj postepeno i razmišljaj kako si učinila mnogo samim time što si ovoliko dugo ustrajala. Svaka čast još jednom. A hormonići će već jednom doći na svoje

----------


## Vlatk@

Hvala  :Love: 
Jutros sam se malo izdojila, niti dcl, cisto da ne dode do upale. I opet plakala kad sam joj to dala. Vjerojatno sam i u pms-u pa me soraju hormoni... Cak je prije spavanja prihvatila ad, sto do sad nije, ko da zna...
Ma zvucim pateticno, i da sam ovo citala prije trudnoce bi rekla da su piz....ije, ali bas mi je tesko... Malo mi je lakse kad vidim da nisam jedina koja bi odmah drugu bebu i dojenje, bas dojenje, i opet vidjet onaj blazeni izraz lica bebe na cici  :Heart:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Hvala 
> Jutros sam se malo izdojila, niti dcl, cisto da ne dode do upale. I opet plakala kad sam joj to dala. Vjerojatno sam i u pms-u pa me soraju hormoni... Cak je prije spavanja prihvatila ad, sto do sad nije, ko da zna...
> Ma zvucim pateticno, i da sam ovo citala prije trudnoce bi rekla da su piz....ije, ali bas mi je tesko... Malo mi je lakse kad vidim da nisam jedina koja bi odmah drugu bebu i dojenje, bas dojenje, i opet vidjet onaj blazeni izraz lica bebe na cici


Sve mi je to poznato... Cim sam prestala s dojenjem uhvatila me zelja za novom bebom. Vec godinu dana patim od empty womb syndrome  :Smile: , and empty boobs  :Smile: )

----------


## Lidača

Ja moram reći kako sam se iznenadila, kako su se prsa brzo smirila. Možda sam se 3-4 dana lagano izdajala, a onda više ne.
Jučer sam nostalgično istisnula jednu kapljicu.  :Sad:  Na šta je došlo od onolike sile mlijeka. 
Beba je na svu sreću bez većih stresova prihvatila situaciju, samo puno teže zaspiva, jako se muči, a toga prije nije bilo. 
A večeras je moj pilić prije spavanja uhvatio mamino rame sisati. Ali osim toga, emocionalno sam puno bolje nego prije. 
Šta ćemo, ide se dalje..

----------


## Vlatk@

> Ja moram reći kako sam se iznenadila, kako su se prsa brzo smirila. Možda sam se 3-4 dana lagano izdajala, a onda više ne.
> Jučer sam nostalgično istisnula jednu kapljicu.  Na šta je došlo od onolike sile mlijeka. 
> Beba je na svu sreću bez većih stresova prihvatila situaciju, samo puno teže zaspiva, jako se muči, a toga prije nije bilo. 
> A večeras je moj pilić prije spavanja uhvatio mamino rame sisati. Ali osim toga, emocionalno sam puno bolje nego prije. 
> Šta ćemo, ide se dalje..


Tuzno....  :Sad: 
Ja se jos izdajam, mislila sam da ce se u pol dana rijesit situacija, al ipak moram izdojit, bar 2x dnevno. Dam joj to da popije, dok pretacem ponasam se ko da lijevam sveto ulje  :Smile: 
Sad sam malo odmornija pa se dvoumim i racunam da ako pumpam svaka 2 satacu opet navuci mlijeko, a znam da sam preiscrpljena i da bi se pokajala... Crmizdravija sam nego nakon poroda... Stvarno sam mislila da ce biti lakse.

A valjda ce biti...

----------


## Apsu

Izgleda da je nama došao kraj... Malac je za konkretno, a sisa mu je tek tolko, bez veze.
Imam osjecaj da dojim na silu, njemu se ni neda al ja guram... Doji ujutro i prije spavanja.
Veceras sam po prvi puta išla vidjeti što će biti ako mu nedam sisu, a on se lijepo okrene i ode spavat, ni trepnuo nije.

To je valjda onda to? Mislim, drago mi je da necemo imati problema i da mu nece biti stres, al bas sam si tuzna nekako... 

Puca me osjecaj krivnje, htjela sam dojiti barem dvije godine, a ne mogu forsirat dijete, nije to onda uživanje u dojenju...

Njah  :Sad:

----------


## Apsu

Ni ujutro nije trazio cicu nego je vikao -njam njam, što znači idemo jesti doručak!

Joj koja praznina u meni..

----------


## bela0910

Bok drage moje, evo i mene u bobby bluesu  :Sad:  
prije dva dana bilo je zadnje cicanje prije spavanja , već neko vrijeme to je i bilo jedino dojenje u danu. i tako...to je to 18 i pol mjeseci staža. On nije ni trepnuo, malo smo se mazili i zaspao je, ali ja eto cmoljim već dva dana još imam i mengu pa valjda skup hormona. Uglavnom ne osjećam se najbolje, lagana anksioznost, suze, nervoza itd... Htjela sam podijeliti sa vama jer teško da će itko u mojoj okolini shvatiti što želim reći ( ponekad te bolje razumije potpuni stranac, nego najbliži  :Wink:  ) Nadam se da će ovo stanje brzo proći, a do tad si pomažem homeopatijom - Bachove kapi. Uglavnom hvala vam što postoji ova tema jer o ovome se ne priča, a trebalo bi, kako bi se mi žene mogle pripremiti.. <3

----------


## sarasvati

Apsu, grlim, grlim  :Smile:  Moja je na jedno tjedan-dva smanjila bila na 3-4 puta u danu i onda ju je opet nesto upiklo i sad me opet navlaci svako malo. A između je njam, njam. 
Pusa tebi!

----------

